# So who else is sitting around the house this new years eve?



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

DH and I are definitely not party goers- therefore a nice evening in front of the TV, and my Kindle are the order of the evening. Who else leads an exciting life like me?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm home.  I have the NY Philharmonic concert on the TV.  I'm alone.  Not sure if I'll be sticking around on the boards by midnight, because I want to read.  Maybe I'll read and come back later.


----------



## sixkidsmom (Dec 27, 2009)

doing exactly the same thing here, kids playing, trying to stay up till the "ball" falls, surfing the net and reading on my Kindle!! Don't we lead such an exciting life!!  LOL


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The freezing rain here is making the roads Not Fun, so I'm kind of glad that I'm not out partying.  And DD will be asleep long before midnight.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

There's no such thing as a quiet New Year's Eve in Texas. Those who don't have fireworks have guns. It already sounds like a war.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

DH is moonlighting working security for a youth concert event at the local university.  DS (college student) & I ordered pizza are watching Virginia Tech in the Chik-Fil-A Bowl & yelling at them for their lack of defense in the second quarter.  I like football, but I do tend to surf while watching TV.  

I think DS is leaving me to go to a friend's bday/New Year's party later.  We are not into partying & I don't like being out on the roads on New Year's Eve - you can't trust the other guy.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I am here as well.  My DH is channel surfing and my kids have a couple of friends over.  We are having a few snacks and hanging out.  I am hanging out with you all as well...


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL I'm glad to see I'm not the only one! I know my friends like to tease me about it- they are all mid 20's like me and most of them are going to San Francisco tonight to party in the New year. It's just never been my scene KWIM?


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Me!


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

I am home alone surfing the net, watching The Three Stooges, and waiting for 12 am, I can start on the January reading count.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

So, how much longer is it till midnight for everyone?  I am on the west coast, so it is going to be over 5 hours here.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ca here- 5 hours 15 minutes


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

Two hours and 13 minutes for me.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Watched my "Hogfather" DVD. Probably going to bed in a few, where I'll read on my Kindle for a bit, and likely be asleep until the firecrackers start going off and Noggin comes jumping up on the bed in a panic.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Two hours and 13 minutes for me.


ditto


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

3 Hours + here in AR


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

well, we walked in a few minutes ago, having been out of the house all day still looking for a vehicle to replace the one that got totalled a couple weeks ago.. Insurance finally said Yes it IS totalled. I think we have narrowed it down to 2 cars. will probably decide on "the one" this weekend.

DH asked me if I want to go out and do something.. and I said no.. I'm ready to be in..

Oh.. Tx here.


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

Hubby and I are home as well. He has to get up for work at 5am so he most likely won't even make it to watch the ball drop. We watched Paranormal Activity (hated it btw) now we are watching college football and he just joyed the boards after we ordered his kindle   2 hrs and 5 min to go for us!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am having a quiet night at home. Watching T.V. reading and snacking. About 2 hours and 2 minutes for me till midnight. I am in Queens New York.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Anne said:


> I am having a quiet night at home. Watching T.V. reading and snacking. About 2 hours and 2 minutes for me till midnight.


Me too -- same city.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Me too -- same city.


That is true we are in the same city. Two more hours for us now. I am glad to be home to cold to be out tonight.


----------



## sixkidsmom (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm in TX also, little less than 3 hours here!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My PBS Station is re-running Little Dorrit tonight.  Just started a few minutes ago.  Guess I'm not going to be reading much tonight.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

***raises hand***

Watching Glee DVDs.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> My PBS Station is re-running Little Dorrit tonight. Just started a few minutes ago. Guess I'm not going to be reading much tonight.


What channel?


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

New Mexico here. I've been working on the computer for awhile but plan to get back to my reading shortly.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> DH and I are definitely not party goers- therefore a nice evening in front of the TV, and my Kindle are the order of the evening. Who else leads an exciting life like me?


Oh, I do! I've had my share of parties and clubs on New Year's in my 20's and 30's. But some of my best New Year's are sitting down with my hubby and kids, piling up the junk food and watching DVDs of all the movies we didn't see at the theatre this year. I have to get up at 5:30 a.m. for work tomorrow, so I probably won't even make it until midnight this year. That's okay, though. We're still watching one movie tonight and I get to stay up late tomorrow night.

Debra


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My husband and I are home tonight. The roads aren't great, and I don't like being on the roads if heavy-duty party people are driving, too. 
Hope you all have a very happy new year!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Anne, sorry I didn't see your note earlier.  Little Dorrit is on Ch. 13 (or 713).  Still on.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

So, only about one more hour for you guys in EST.  About four hours here.  The neighborhood is already rocking with fireworks and our dog is going crazy.  No early night for us even if we wanted it.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm sitting around the house with my DH tonight. I think that the weather is supposed to get bad later, but even if it wasn't, I'd still be staying home. I don't usually do the going out on New Year's Eve thing. Just a little under an hour to go.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Anne, sorry I didn't see your note earlier. Little Dorrit is on Ch. 13 (or 713). Still on.


That is okay I finally found it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It is raining here in New York. I do not think anyone will be out with fireworks tonight. I am enjoying reading  Jane Bites Back. It is nice to be  home on a night like this.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

DH and I are at home. Just finished watching Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. Just less than 2.5 hours to go in AZ.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR from here in New York,


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I was at a concert this evening, but made it home in time to post here! 

Happy 1 minute past midnight EST!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Woo Hoo, pop the poppers and sing the song.  Happy New Year, all of you in the East Coast!!!!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I have been pursuing Archer's evil elf killer.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> I can't think of a better place to celebrate New Year's than in NY.
> 
> As Tripp said....Happy New Year all you East Coasters!


And I can't think of a worse place to celebrate than NY!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Noooo...you mean all those people in TS are tourists?
> 
> Thanks, Susan, back at ya'


Yeah. New Yorkers run the other way on New Year's Eve.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Yeah. New Yorkers run the other way on New Year's Eve.


You are right New Yorkers know to stay away from Times Square on New Years Eve.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Really?? I always looked at those crowds and thought _this proves that New Yorkers are crazy_...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Anne said:


> You are right New Yorkers know to stay away from Times Square on New Years Eve.


Actually, I think we're smart enough to stay away from anything between Times Square and the Park!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Parents won't let me party (still 20) even with my older friends that live at the corner. Don't even get to keep my car keys tonight. Besides five hours after new years I have to be at work. My plan was either stay home or go out and just not sleep at all. Parents said it's not happening. So I join you guys as I reorganize my room


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Actually, I think we're smart enough to stay away from anything between Times Square and the Park!


Scarlet That is so True. It is a good night to stay home or at least away from Manhattan.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Next year friends and I are booking a room on the strip.


----------



## NAmbrose (Sep 1, 2009)

About 10:30 here (Phoenix).  Just baked some fresh bread, and my wife and I are watching movies and counting down.  Looking forward to the New Year, and getting this last one behind us.  

Hope all of you out there have a wonderful New Year, and please stay safe and warm tonight--let the crazies own the road!

Peace,

Nicolas


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Good idea, Vegas.  That way you can have a good time and your parents won't worry.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Just a little over 30 minutes here in AR.  I think I'll make it 'til then, but not much longer.  

Happy New Year to everyone!!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was offline at midnight, but thought I'd check in.

Happy New Year, everyone!

I just saw on CNN the Las Vegas strip -- lots of people.  The only time I was there, it reminded me a lot of Times Square with all the bright lights and people on the strip.  Times Square with gambling.

I've been watching Kathy Griffin with Andersen Cooper on CNN.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Me.  We NEVER go out on New Years...safer home.  
WE:  Light the fireplace
      Order Chinese Takeout
                watch
      Three Stooges Marathon
      The Twilight Zone Marathon
                  while
      Playing games
                  at 11:45 
      We switch to Dick Clark Times Square

(Sad note:  my son is working until 2 (waiter) yuck).  It's Me, DH, DD and Son's Girl.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

We always stay home on New Years Eve.  Don't like all the drinking.  Washington State here...  I am going to bed in about 30 minutes.  I am tired and I will welcome the new year when I wake up and cook breakfast.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I work at a food place at the edge of town and today I had A LOT of people coming by (staying at the smaller local casino/hotels) come by and detail their plans for the strip. Many of them didn't know they weren't allowed to carry glass bottles or glasses of whatever beverages for safety reasons. Towards midnight the family usually piles into the suv and heads towards to the edge of the city where there are food vantage points of the entire strip and watch the fireworks. Since they changed the fireworks last years we don't know if we are going. The Vegas fireworks are to music and the local stations sync so everyone keeps their radios as we watch. The place we go get pretty crowded but it's fun. It's mostly families that didn't want adventure very far on New Years


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Happy New Years to our CST Kindleboarders!  Woo Hoo again!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

well, it is after midnight, so time to go get DD from her party, and DS just called to say he was on his way home from his party. so another 15 minutes and I can safely head to bed.. HUGS ALL Happy New Year!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Like I said, you people in Texas...


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy New Year from the Land of Enchantment (even though I'm a few minutes early Mountain time)~~  May you have happiness and success in 2010.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Happy New Year to you all in MST!!!!!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy New Year to everyone. This was the first time in years I fell asleep before midnight, but I had to be up for work at 5:30 a.m. The firecrackers on our street woke me up just long enough to remember that we're now in a new decade. Yeah! I'm looking forward to this one! Goals, like retirement, will be met. Freedom found. More books written, if I'm lucky!

Debra


----------

